# HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted [solved]

## dacuba

I cant activate my dma. I think I have select the right chipdrivers:

```

dacuba dacuba # hdparm -Tt /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Timing cached reads:   1504 MB in  2.00 seconds = 751.95 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   12 MB in  3.20 seconds =   3.75 MB/sec

```

```

hdparm -d1 -u1 -m16 -c3 /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 setting 32-bit IO_support flag to 3

 setting multcount to 16

 setting unmaskirq to 1 (on)

 setting using_dma to 1 (on)

 HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted

 multcount    = 16 (on)

 IO_support   =  3 (32-bit w/sync)

 unmaskirq    =  1 (on)

 using_dma    =  0 (off)

```

```

dacuba dacuba # lspci |grep IDE

00:09.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation nForce2 IDE (rev a2)

```

```

                                                             <*> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support                                                                                                          

                                                             <*>   Enhanced IDE/MFM/RLL disk/cdrom/tape/floppy support                                                                                  

                                                              ---     Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives                                                                       

                                                              [ ]     Support for SATA (deprecated; conflicts with libata SATA driver)                                                                   

                                                              [ ]     Use old disk-only driver on primary interface                                                                                      

                                                             <*>     Include IDE/ATA-2 DISK support                                                                                                     

                                                              [*]     Use multi-mode by default                                                                                                        

                                                             <*>     Include IDE/ATAPI CDROM support                                                                                                    

                                                             < >     Include IDE/ATAPI TAPE support (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                                                      

                                                             < >     Include IDE/ATAPI FLOPPY support                                                                                                   

                                                             < >     SCSI emulation support                                                                                                             

                                                              [ ]     IDE Taskfile Access                                                                                                                 

                                                              ---     IDE chipset support/bugfixes                                                                                                       

                                                             < >     generic/default IDE chipset support                                                                                                

                                                              [ ]     CMD640 chipset bugfix/support                                                                                                      

                                                              [ ]     PNP EIDE support                                                                                                                

                                                              [*]     PCI IDE chipset support                                                                                                          

                                                              [*]       Sharing PCI IDE interrupts support                                                                                             

                                                              [ ]       Boot off-board chipsets first support                                                                                          

                                                             < >       Generic PCI IDE Chipset Support                                                                                                

                                                             < >       OPTi 82C621 chipset enhanced support (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                                            

                                                             < >       RZ1000 chipset bugfix/support                                                                                                  

                                                              [*]       Generic PCI bus-master DMA support                                                                                             

                                                              [ ]         Force enable legacy 2.0.X HOSTS to use DMA                                                                                   

                                                              [ ]         Use PCI DMA by default when available                                                                                        

                                                             < >         AEC62XX chipset support                                                                                                      

                                                             < >         ALI M15x3 chipset support                                                                                                    

                                                             <*>         AMD and nVidia IDE support                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      

                                                             < >         ATI IXP chipset IDE support                                                                                                  

                                                             < >         CMD64{3|6|8|9} chipset support                                                                                                 

                                                             < >         Compaq Triflex IDE support                                                                                                     

                                                             < >         CY82C693 chipset support                                                                                                     

                                                             < >         Cyrix CS5510/20 MediaGX chipset support (VERY EXPERIMENTAL)                                                                  

                                                             < >         Cyrix/National Semiconductor CS5530 MediaGX chipset support                                                                  

                                                             < >         AMD CS5535 chipset support                                                                                                   

                                                             < >         HPT34X chipset support                                                                                                       

                                                             < >         HPT36X/37X chipset support                                                                                                   

                                                             < >         National SCx200 chipset support                                                                                              

                                                             < >         Intel PIIXn chipsets support                                                                                                 

                                                             < >         IT821X IDE support                                                                                                           

                                                             < >         NS87415 chipset support                                                                                                      

                                                             < >         PROMISE PDC202{46|62|65|67} support                                                                                          

                                                             < >         PROMISE PDC202{68|69|70|71|75|76|77} support                                                                                 

                                                             < >         ServerWorks OSB4/CSB5/CSB6 chipsets support                                                                                  

                                                             < >         Silicon Image chipset support                                                                                                  

                                                             < >         SiS5513 chipset support                                                                                                     

                                                             < >         SLC90E66 chipset support                                                                                                     

                                                             < >         Tekram TRM290 chipset support                                                                                                  

                                                             < >         VIA82CXXX chipset support                                                                                            

                                                              [ ]     Other IDE chipset support                                                                                                       

                                                              [ ]     IGNORE word93 Validation BITS

```

Last edited by dacuba on Sat Apr 29, 2006 5:35 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Belliash

Show hdparm -i

----------

## dacuba

```

dacuba dacuba # hdparm -i /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Model=ExcelStor Technology J880, FwRev=PF2OA20Y, SerialNo=PFD200K20183KA

 Config={ HardSect NotMFM HdSw>15uSec Fixed DTR>10Mbs }

 RawCHS=16383/15/63, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=51

 BuffType=DualPortCache, BuffSize=1719kB, MaxMultSect=16, MultSect=16

 CurCHS=16383/15/63, CurSects=15481935, LBA=yes, LBAsects=160830271

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:240,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4 

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 udma5 *udma6 

 AdvancedPM=yes: disabled (255) WriteCache=enabled

 Drive conforms to: Reserved: 

 * signifies the current active mode

```

My board is a Gigabyte 7nf-rz

Kernel: 16:25:29 +dacuba: 2.6.15-gentoo-r1

```

dacuba@dacuba ~ $  dmesg|grep -i ide

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

ACPI: BIOS IRQ0 pin2 override ignored.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Kernel command line: auto BOOT_IMAGE=gentoo ro root=304 video=vesafb:mtrr,ywrap,1024x768-32@85

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Boot video device is 0000:02:00.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LIDE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

Probing IDE interface ide0...

Probing IDE interface ide1...

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

```

----------

## dacuba

Nobody any idea?Last edited by dacuba on Fri Apr 28, 2006 1:50 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sobers_2002

use the amd and nvidia ide support instead of the generic one in the kernel

----------

## dacuba

I use the AMD and Nvidia support!

----------

## Pandor

 *dacuba wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> dacuba dacuba # hdparm -i /dev/hda
> ...

 

That's weird. If DMA is disabled, shouldn't the device be using PIO mode then?

it's clearly says the device is using UDMA mode 6, wich is ATA-133.   :Confused: 

Have you tried setting the "Use PCI DMA by default when available" option?

 *Quote:*   

>  CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO:                                                           
> 
>   x                                                                                                               
> 
>   x Prior to kernel version 2.1.112, Linux used to automatically use                 
> ...

 

----------

## dacuba

I tried setting the "Use PCI DMA by default when available" option. But it have still the same problem.

----------

## dacuba

bump....

----------

## troymc

Are you sure that the kernel you are running is the one you built from that configuration?

Can you give us more of the dmesg output from where the IDE driver is loaded?

This appears similar to what happens when the Generic IDE driver is controlling the drives.

Is DMA enabled when you boot from CD? (this would eliminate any hardware questions)

troymc

----------

## dacuba

Yes this is the actual configuration from my kernel.

I dont think its a hardware question because in win and suse the hd is much faster. 

```

 dmesg

Linux version 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 (root@box) (gcc-Version 3.3.5-20050130 (Gentoo 3.

3.5.20050130-r1, ssp-3.3.5.20050130-1, pie-8.7.7.1)) #1 SMP PREEMPT Tue Feb 21 2

3:57:26 GMT 2006

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001fff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fff0000 - 000000001fff3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fff3000 - 0000000020000000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

511MB LOWMEM available.

found SMP MP-table at 000f5190

On node 0 totalpages: 131056

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:0

  DMA32 zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 126960 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:0

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 Nvidia                                ) @ 0x000f6ae0

ACPI: RSDT (v001 Nvidia AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x01010101) @ 0x1fff3000

ACPI: FADT (v001 Nvidia AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x01010101) @ 0x1fff3040

ACPI: MADT (v001 Nvidia AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x01010101) @ 0x1fff73c0

ACPI: DSDT (v001 NVIDIA AWRDACPI 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000c) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 6:10 APIC version 16

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] dfl dfl lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 17, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: BIOS IRQ0 pin2 override ignored.

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 30000000 (gap: 20000000:dec00000)

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: auto BOOT_IMAGE=gentoo ro root=304 video=vesafb:mtrr,ywrap,

1024x768-32@85

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffc000 (fec00000)

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 11, 32768 bytes)

Detected 2171.925 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 513660k/524224k available (2942k kernel code, 10036k reserved, 952k data

, 228k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4349.17 BogoMIPS (lpj=8698341)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 

00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 0

0000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: After all inits, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000020 00000000 0000000

0 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

CPU0: AMD Athlon(tm) XP 3000+ stepping 00

Total of 1 processors activated (4349.17 BogoMIPS).

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=0 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

Brought up 1 CPUs

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfa9d0, last bus=2

PCI: Using configuration type 1

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20050902

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: nForce2 C1 Halt Disconnect fixup

Boot video device is 0000:02:00.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HUB0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.AGPB._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK2] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK3] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK4] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK5] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LAPU] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LACI] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMCI] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSMB] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB2] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LFIR] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [L3CM] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LIDE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC1] (IRQs *16), disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC2] (IRQs *17), disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC3] (IRQs *18), disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC4] (IRQs *19), disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC5] (IRQs *16), disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCF] (IRQs 20 21 22) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCG] (IRQs 20 21 22) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCH] (IRQs 20 21 22) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCI] (IRQs 20 21 22) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCJ] (IRQs 20 21 22) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCK] (IRQs 20 21 22) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCS] (IRQs *23), disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCL] (IRQs 20 21 22) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCM] (IRQs 20 21 22) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AP3C] (IRQs 20 21 22) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCZ] (IRQs 20 21 22) *0, disabled.

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 14 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

pnp: 00:00: ioport range 0x4000-0x407f could not be reserved

pnp: 00:00: ioport range 0x4080-0x40ff has been reserved

pnp: 00:00: ioport range 0x4400-0x447f has been reserved

pnp: 00:00: ioport range 0x4480-0x44ff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:00: ioport range 0x4200-0x427f has been reserved

pnp: 00:00: ioport range 0x4280-0x42ff has been reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x5000-0x503f has been reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x5100-0x513f has been reserved

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:08.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: e4000000-e6ffffff

  PREFETCH window: d0000000-dfffffff

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:08.0 to 64

Machine check exception polling timer started.

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1146065041.432:1): initialized

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

lp: driver loaded but no devices found

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

[drm] Initialized drm 1.0.0 20040925

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

serial8250: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

00:08: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

00:09: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

parport: PnPBIOS parport detected.

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778), irq 7 [PCSPP(,...)]

lp0: using parport0 (interrupt-driven).

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0

input: ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse as /class/input/input1

floppy0: no floppy controllers found

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.48.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCH] enabled at IRQ 22

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:04.0[A] -> Link [APCH] -> GSI 22 (level, high) -> IR

Q 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:04.0 to 64

eth0: forcedeth.c: subsystem: 01458:e000 bound to 0000:00:04.0

PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: ExcelStor Technology J880, ATA DISK drive

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: BENQ DVD-ROM 16X, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 1024KiB

hda: Host Protected Area detected.

        current capacity is 160830271 sectors (82345 MB)

        native  capacity is 160836480 sectors (82348 MB)

hda: Host Protected Area disabled.

hda: 160836480 sectors (82348 MB) w/1719KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4

hdc: ATAPI 50X DVD-ROM drive, 512kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

libata version 1.20 loaded.

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

usbmon: debugfs is not available

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCL] enabled at IRQ 21

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.2[C] -> Link [APCL] -> GSI 21 (level, high) -> IR

Q 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.2 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 64 is not supported by device 0000:00:02.2

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: irq 17, io mem 0xe7000000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.3

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.10rc3 (Mon Nov 07 13:30:21 

2005 UTC).

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCJ] enabled at IRQ 20

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:06.0[A] -> Link [APCJ] -> GSI 20 (level, high) -> IR

Q 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:06.0 to 64

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 54715 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 47464

ALSA device list:

  #0: NVidia nForce2 with ALC655 at 0xe7002000, irq 18

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 393216 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 393216 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 32768 bind 32768)

TCP reno registered

ip_conntrack version 2.4 (4095 buckets, 32760 max) - 212 bytes per conntrack

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

ipt_recent v0.3.1: Stephen Frost <sfrost@snowman.net>.  http://snowman.net/proje

cts/ipt_recent/

arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

TCP bic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Using IPI Shortcut mode

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 228k freed

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

Adding 506036k swap on /dev/hda3.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:506036k

EXT3 FS on hda4, internal journal

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC4] enabled at IRQ 19

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:00.0[A] -> Link [APC4] -> GSI 19 (level, high) -> IR

Q 19

NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 NVIDIA Kernel Module  1.0-6629  Wed Nov  3 13:12:

51 PST 2004

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hda2, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

```

----------

## dacuba

bump....

----------

## bollucks

hdparm -i DOES NOT show you the current active mode. 

According to your dmesg you are clearly running in PIO mode. This can mean one of two things; the chipset support you've built into your kernel is not the one for your chipset or for some strange reason the chipset isn't properly being recognised by the chipset driver. Show us the output of hdparm -I and then try a newer kernel and be 100% certain you are booting the kernel you are building.

----------

## dacuba

I try the newest kernel and know i can activate dma!    :Very Happy: 

thx4help

----------

